# Courier service to uk



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone knows what would be the best courier to use from Ajman to UK (Wales). Simply want to send my dad some documents but can't wait a month for it to reach him. Also, any idea how he can return them to me via courier... again, can't wait a month for him to send me stuff.

Has anyone used Empost, or Amarex (whatever it's called).

Thanks for advice,

Westy


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Westtoeast,

All the major international players such as UPS, Fedex, DHL as well as the local ARAMEX should be able to get your documents to the UK within a week.

I used UPS a few times to ship documents to Dubai when I was planning my move to Dubai and was very satisfied. My documents shipped from the US to Dubai within 3 days on the express saver.

I am not sure what the cost comparison from here is, though.

These phone numbers might be helpful:
UPS: 800-4774
Fedex: 800-4050
DHL: 800-4004
Aramex: 600-544000 

As a side note, I was told by an Etisalat employee that 600 number (like the Aramex number) are premium rate telephone numbers, such as the 900 numbers used in the US. Not sure why Aramex would take this approach and alienate customers.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

Westtoeast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows what would be the best courier to use from Ajman to UK (Wales). Simply want to send my dad some documents but can't wait a month for it to reach him. Also, any idea how he can return them to me via courier... again, can't wait a month for him to send me stuff.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Using courier cos on a cash basis is expensive.
Cheapest is to use TCS (Pakistan based co), they use DHL for ALL exports except to Pakistan. Expect to pay Dhs 100 instead of going direct to DHL (dhs 250-300)
Cheers,
Mark


----------

